# Breeding multies



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

Right Imthinking of breeding multies, I've been doing some reading and I think 3 groups with a one group then two female/littlen groups, I think I can handle most of it except I dont know what to keep them in will they chew theough a RUB? What do you keep your in?


----------



## jackiee (Jul 4, 2010)

I use lucky reptile rodent cages from ebay, they haven't chewed them, but other cheap plastic tubs that I bought they ate through them the first night.


----------



## kingkelly (May 14, 2012)

Any plastic they will chew out of the proper rodent cages work well.


----------



## kenobi (Sep 15, 2008)

Mark keeps them in rubs I believe without issues
I use lucky reptile cages and haven't had any issues


----------



## onek (Nov 3, 2012)

I use 18l rubs,so far great for me :2thumb:


----------



## dcap (Sep 3, 2011)

onek said:


> I use 18l rubs,so far great for me :2thumb:


pictures please :mf_dribble:


----------



## koyotee3 (Aug 8, 2009)

all mine in 50ltr rubs lidless and lidded drill small holesfor air flow,,they only chew if you give them the hole to start really usefull boxes,,been doing over a year patched 3 holes..hope this helps,,50ltr 64 ltr..1 to 3 ratio best..


----------



## dcap (Sep 3, 2011)

great stuff, 50L is a lot more affordable than the breeder cages!

So you must have their water bottle inside (I must look into some kind of water bottle holder).

I've been watching their okay efforts at jumping UP to the side of the breeder cage when I have the lid off for topping up their food. While clever I don't think they can get up all that far. I was thinking about just going open topped - I think that would need 64L, but would need a clever place to put the water bottle. I tried water bowls very briefly and woah - food, bedding, wee, poo, everything goes in.

mmm?
http://www.critter-cages.com/images/ko80401.jpg


----------



## koyotee3 (Aug 8, 2009)

: victory:water done on gravity feed water system..so much easier than bottles...: victory:water valves at front of each rub...


dcap said:


> great stuff, 50L is a lot more affordable than the breeder cages!
> 
> So you must have their water bottle inside (I must look into some kind of water bottle holder).
> 
> ...


----------



## jackiee (Jul 4, 2010)

I bought a bird feeder from asda and the water bottle fits into it, but that's for my fish tank where i grow them on a bit.


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

Got my new multis home today, they are in the shed in RUBs at the moment but I have some proper cages on the way, I got them cheap off a forum member, Its all setup just need some shelving units to hold them and then need to start thinking about the gas chamber, Im thinking co2 bottle off the local brewery the a regulator and pipes off ebay with a RUB for the chamber, Not looking forward to the first ones, The multis are quite cute! :lol2:


----------



## jackiee (Jul 4, 2010)

my co2 bottle is from my local pub, a bit big but it will never run out, also make sure you get a co2 bottle and not a mixed gas bottle.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

kenobi said:


> Mark keeps them in rubs I believe without issues
> I use lucky reptile cages and haven't had any issues


I do indeed.
Cheap 32 litre under bed storage boxes, £30 for 5 on ebay. : victory:
5 x Clear plastic storage boxes with lids, 32 litre ideal for underbed storage | eBay

Never had a chew out in these tubs.
I've used RUBs too with a hole cut in the lid and wire mesh wired in place to cover the hole.
The mesh makes a free climbing frame too.

My rack, it had rats in then but its solely used for multis now.
there's 2.8 in each tub.


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

Just had my first clutch (dont know if thats the right word) Not seen how many yet, Dont know if its ok to lift the mother to have a look or should i just leave them to it?

Oh and how will I clean them out now with the little ones on there?


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

The mums are good, if you move her she'll just go back to them once your done.
Clean them as normal, just watch your fingers.


----------

